# Male vs. Female



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome

I dont think male versus female is that big of a deal. I have 4 dogs 2F, 2M and have no issue - BUT mine are crated when we are not around and at bedtime - which we will lessen this soon as they are getting older. Yes getting neutered will not allow the heat anymore. Great choice on the standard!!


----------



## Scoots (Jan 9, 2010)

Olie said:


> Welcome
> 
> I dont think male versus female is that big of a deal. I have 4 dogs 2F, 2M and have no issue - BUT mine are crated when we are not around and at bedtime - which we will lessen this soon as they are getting older. Yes getting neutered will not allow the heat anymore. Great choice on the standard!!


Sorry - I wasn't clear with my spaying question! I meant to ask if spaying at 6 months would mean she would never mestrate or do they start before 6 months?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I prefer the males ..


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi and Welcome! 

My females have always been at least a year old before they go into heat. This is not always the case for some people, but with mine is the norm. 

I havent ever heard of a dog going into season before 6 months, but I suppose it could happen.
I would lean toward a female since you already have an existing male, but I have seen people who only own one sex of dogs get along perfectly fine


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

so you are buying a puppy right not adopting a rescue dog?
I think either sex will work but I am more concerned aobut a 10yo dog accepting a puppy of either sex.
What happens if he doesn't accept another dog? Do you have space to seperate the pushy puppy from a older dog or give the older dog his space?

i have one of each but know it is easeir to have 2 males then 2 females.
Mandy trained in a couple days it took Casey a couple months partially because I had 2 puppies under 6 months old and partially because when they said he was crate trained they meant he lived sleeped pooped and pottied in his crate.

Have fun whatever you decide and remember we love pictures.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Hannah is my adopted mix breed 10+ year old darling, whom we've had for over 7 years. My daughter brought a puppy home last winter and we brought one home this winter and she accepted both with patience and love. I agree there may be SOME 10+ year old dogs who wouldn't do well with a new puppy, but your description of Theo in your other thread makes me think he's still got a lot of spunk and energy in him and he isn't one to want to lie in the corner and be left alone... but you know your dog best!!

I also may have an unusual pack for some... they're ALL girls (Hannah 10+, Juliet 8+, Meau 15 months, and Lucy 4 months) I also had another female dachshund who we escorted to the rainbow bridge last spring due to many health issues. I also do rescue and foster care in my home for a local pet rescue agency and I've fostered a pregnant dachshund (female of course!!) last spring, who gave birth to 5 puppies (3 boys, 2 girls) who were with us until they were 8 weeks old... My Hannah was fabulous with all the babies, too - even as an old dog!

We fostered a male spoo last winter that my daughter rescued from a home where he could no longer be cared for. He also fit into our pack seamlessly for the couple months he was here.

I've heard that girls don't do well in packs together, but apparently MY girls haven't heard that little factoid... When I was looking for our spoo puppy, I was set on a female, but MAY have been talked into a boy if there hadn't been enough females in the litter... I'm in love with my Lucybug so I'm glad it worked out the way it did!

Good luck with whichever gender you obtain - I don't think you'll be sorry either way!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I've had both and love both. But only 1 at a time so can't answer based on my experience. My vet did say though that a male in the home will generally accept a female better. Don't think there's as much of a dominance problem with all female homes. 

By the way, great avatar!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Usuually adding a female to male has no issues. But two dominate intact females cAn cause issues


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

In my experience age is not as important as temperment. When My germanshepard was 12 we introduced a puppy a cocker poodle mix and he thought we brought that pup home just for him. His health actually improved and I think it made his last few year happier, kept him active till the end. That is just my experience. Now I have 2 males and 2 females and no problems at all, Now that cocker mix puppy is the old man lol. hope this helps. also I used to prefer males but after having my girls it makes no difference to me, love both sexes.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I would go for a female. Most terriers have male/male aggresstion issues (might not show on day 1, but i would bet they would have problems). To make the transition easier for everyone i vote female. 

If you go with a rescue then she will come home already spayed. If you have a puppy then getting her spayed at 6 months means there will be no heat to worry about. Females are wonderful dogs. If you are getting a rescue then just make sure everyone in your family (including your dog) has a chance to meet her first to make sure she fits. If you are getting a puppy then i wouldnt worry.

Puppies generally have a "get away with anything" card when it comes to other dogs. Even male aggressive dogs wont usually have a problem with male puppies. Its 1-2 years later when they arnt puppies anymore that people have problems (and its Much harder to give up a dog youve had for years). Best to just avoid it all at the beginning. Unless you Know your male doesnt have problems with other males (like mine, i could bring home any sex and he would be fine), get a female.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

If I was choosing a pet I would go with personality rather then sex.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

bigpoodleperson said:


> I would go for a female. Most terriers have male/male aggresstion issues (might not show on day 1, but i would bet they would have problems). To make the transition easier for everyone i vote female.
> 
> If you go with a rescue then she will come home already spayed. If you have a puppy then getting her spayed at 6 months means there will be no heat to worry about. Females are wonderful dogs. If you are getting a rescue then just make sure everyone in your family (including your dog) has a chance to meet her first to make sure she fits. If you are getting a puppy then i wouldnt worry.
> 
> Puppies generally have a "get away with anything" card when it comes to other dogs. Even male aggressive dogs wont usually have a problem with male puppies. Its 1-2 years later when they arnt puppies anymore that people have problems (and its Much harder to give up a dog youve had for years). Best to just avoid it all at the beginning. Unless you Know your male doesnt have problems with other males (like mine, i could bring home any sex and he would be fine), get a female.


I agree w/ all of this completely. I'm in a similar situation; trying decide between male or female. I have two males and one is a Rottweiler. Rotties are known for same sex aggression too, but Harley has always done find w/ other males. I just wonder if it will be different in a long term situation.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I have an 8 year old male (Sport) and 2 (Betty Jo and Jenny) 15 month old females. I haven't had a problem with my male being aggressive with the two girls. He is such a sweet couch potato. However I'm a believer in the fact that its up to us to be sure to let everyone know that aggression is not allowed. Its also important to not let the puppy bug the older dog all the time. Another thing to remember is that its VERY important to make sure that you are fair with both dog. That everyone gets equal treatment. That way problems are less likely to arise. If I hear a tone with any of the dogs that I don't like they sure get stopped fast.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I have 4 girls in my house. My Dobie is 8 yrs old and she accepted all of the spoos without too much problem. At first she didn't want the new comer to get on her bed, and we didn't allow the new one(s) to do so as it wouldn't be fair to Jade, but now she is fine with them and loves to run and play with them and sleep on the same bed with them. Proper introduction is very important and not letting the older, long term family member feel displaced by the newcomer.

I agree, if you are looking for a loving pet, I would go with the personality of the dog more than the sex of it.. generally speaking. Since you have an older boy, he may feel more upset about another male in the house than a female. But, I have known older male dogs that bond well with another neutered male. I think that the best thing to do is to bring your boy with you when you are looking at a prospective adoptee and see how your older boy gets along with it. The personality of the dog you look into adopting will make a difference as much as the sex of it could.

Best of luck. Hope you find the right match for you and your older guy.


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

I think it really does depend on indavidual dogs and their personality and how secure they feel about their place in the pack. I have heard that having a female first then bringing another pup in can be harder than having a male and bringing a pup in but my shar pei girl was thrilled to have 2 spoo boys join our family. She is very maternal so took the boys under her wing and is teaching them the rules of the house. She doesn't allow barking, jumping up, and potty trained Jupiter for us (Merc potty trained himself) and tells them whats what. She is happy because now she has someone to boss around, lol. 

As long as your aridale doesn't mind a bouncy pup it may not matter what gender that pup is. If he gets achy sometimes a bouncy pup may make him cranky so a more laid back spoo (of either gender) is a better choice than one with a high drive. I really think it depends on each indavidual dog. If you want a little girl to doll up or a little boy with a mustach and gotee (lol) go with your heart and find the one who fits your family best.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Mercury's Mom's post just reminded me of my ex-husband's reaction when I brought my male poodle home from the groomer's the day she decided to put nail polish on his feet and blue bows on his ears.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

LOL Marian. Bailey used to be in full Maltese coat and I put bows in his hair. It took years for him to train me not to do that. (He never liked wearing a topknot.)


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

He he! Jupiter has gotten pretty used to having baretts in his hair and his nail painted by my daughter. She doesn't even stick to blue as it doesn't show up on his semi dark toes. Right now he has hot pink nails  Luckily he doesn't care about that sort of thing but loves the extra attention. The only thing about having a male is that there are never any cute boy accesories. Everything is pink. Boys need to be fashionable as well.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Personality of the puppy/dog wont matter much if the older dog doesnt like it. There is already an adult large Terrier (whos breed is known for male/male aggression) in the house who has been an only dog for 10+ years. What a shame it would be if when the male puppy turns 2 years old and starts acting like a male and the older dog decides he wont allow that. 

Poodles are generally great co-existing with any sex, but terriers are Not. I would be smart and consider the future. If this were to be an only puppy then i say Absolutely pick based on personality rather then sex! I just have seen too many people have problems down the road to no advocate this. The breeds involved play a big part.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> LOL Marian. Bailey used to be in full Maltese coat and I put bows in his hair. It took years for him to train me not to do that. (He never liked wearing a topknot.)


A Maltese is just asking for that though. Did you try explaining that to him? LOL

Mercury's Mom - Nail polish on boys is very rock n roll these days. I know what you mean about no accessories for boys. At least they have clothes! I have a lot of little sweaters for Teddy that I washed today. If you look in my laundry room, you would think I have a tiny little infant with all the clothes hanging up on tiny little hangers. I had to laugh at myself--the one who said she would never put clothes on her dog. I'm a big hypocrite! LOL


----------



## Scoots (Jan 9, 2010)

Theo's never shown any male agression, so that's not really something I'm worried about. He's basically just a big goof ball without a bone of agression in his body! He does show some dominance, but I'm not too worried about that, as I'm assuming he's going to be the dominant one in the relationship anyway. Whenever he's shown dominance to another male and that male challenges him, he usually backs right off! He's all talk.  He's very social and never has any problems with males he's encountered.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I like both so I'm no help. I like a solid temperament in any sex so that's the first and foremost for me. I picked a female puppy because that's just what I wanted and I'm very happy to have one of each.


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

It could work with either sex, particularly when appropriate introduction is made, and boundaries set with the puppy, so the older dog doesn't have to put up with a bouncy puppy in his face all day. Bigpoodle makes a good point about down the road when the (male) puppy turns 2 yrs. old. That's the age when you see what you've really got (and when aggression issues show up). 

I don't spay or neuter until after sexual maturity, to ensure optimal development and health. Think about it: what if YOU were "fixed" before puberty? It would affect all kinds of things physiologically. This early spay/neuter business is, IMO, not at all in the best interest of the dog. For a female, this may well mean going through a heat cycle. Oh well. Get some bitches britches and pads, and you're good to go. 

With two or more dogs, one-on-one time with you is very important. It keeps the bond with you stronger than with the other dog(s), and prevents the dog(s) from becoming too dependent on each other.


----------

